# shy newb



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi every one howdy do?

Just looking to get some advice.

Will break my story down abit as I reckon gonna be a long one lol..

Up untill I was about 17 I was.. Larger weighing almost 15st (pure podge), due to years of the usualy comments brought me to loseing a lot of weight (lowest was 7 1/2st) which I lost to eating little to nothing and I guess as a result of that I've been left with some excess lol..

Fast forward. Couple years..

25 now.. Weighing 77kg.. Still with a lot of fat.. Which I'm gonna put down to a **** diet full of junk n random days of not eatingor hardly eating (appetite just goes)..

When I was 17 I bought a propower bench (leg,fly,barbell) got some weights n a curlbar and dumbells..

I've been wanting to start useing again..

Haven't been useing a set routine.. Mainly bench press,squats,deadlift and then mixed up with dumbells,flys,leg lifts? Lol..

Max I can bench atm is 31kg I think it was yesterday.. But that's down to.. That's all my weighs, same for deadlifts, 20kg for squats(all 5x5).. Flys+legs 12.5kg (to fail)arm curls 25kg (5X5) dumbells 15kg (5X5)

Going to be ordering a lat attachment to add to my bench n routine aswell as 2x10kg weights and slowly buuild myself up

And that's my story..

My stats?:

5'.8"

77kg

And shamefully..

40" round the tum 

38" chest n waist 

Protein wise.. I'm useing nutri-1st advanced nutri-lean extra which I'm mixing 2 leveled scoop with 250ml bluetop milk? Around 11am n after workout (anytimebetween 2-5)

Not sure if that's the right one to be useing? I figured no point me building muscle under a wall of fat?

My biggest problems is smokeing (switching to ecigs once the battery shows) and pretty much no cadio work what so ever matter fact I think I'd collapse if I ran 6ft lol but I do take my dog out for a walk after 7pm I was thinking of dumping some weights into a bag n then going out..

Another biggie would be my social axiety problems so tbh I really would not be up for going out running.

Starting to work on my diet atm as it still is just junk and majority of healty foods I don't like haha need to start drinking more water aswell..

I would post a pic of myself but.. No.. There ladies present  lol

If there any advice a shove in the right direction or anything please feel free to chime in.. Please lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome! Lots of great info to be found on here!

Sounds like you know what to do!  More cardio and a good diet is the key! Having muscles under fat is a good thing, the more fat you have, the more calories you will naturally use/burn during the day.

When it comes to protein powder, it's just protein powder... Doesn't really matter what brand it is, so just buy a simple whey concentrate from the likes of Myprotein, Bulkpowders etc. 5kg costs like £57.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dreamz25 said:


> Hi every one howdy do?


Welcome :thumbup1: Are you Ned Flanders lol?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Stickman735 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi buddy, looks like you are on the right road. Download the app MyFitnessPal it will make you aware of what you are eating, just ignore the protien amounts you will need more than that.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome m8 goodluck in your goals and quitting smoking


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Greenspin said:


> Welcome :thumbup1: Are you Ned Flanders lol?


Cheers, I thought it was how diddy do or something like that lol



gearchange said:


> Welcome aboard


Thanks pal



Stickman735 said:


> Hi buddy, looks like you are on the right road. Download the app MyFitnessPal it will make you aware of what you are eating, just ignore the protien amounts you will need more than that.


Excellent cheers stickman will download as soon as my upgrades due.



Jason88 said:


> Welcome m8 goodluck in your goals and quitting smoking


Thanks fella will need all the luck I can get lol


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Welcome! Lots of great info to be found on here!
> 
> Sounds like you know what to do!  More cardio and a good diet is the key! Having muscles under fat is a good thing, the more fat you have, the more calories you will naturally use/burn during the day.
> 
> When it comes to protein powder, it's just protein powder... Doesn't really matter what brand it is, so just buy a simple whey concentrate from the likes of Myprotein, Bulkpowders etc. 5kg costs like £57.


All ready been noseing around the forum, tons of info.. May take awhile to take it all in though lol

Hadn't thought of it like that, makes sense though.

A friend of mine mentioned the protein works which I see the banners (ads) floating around the forum. I think holland n barret have a buy one get another for 1p.. May go have a nosey around pay day see what I can find.

Cheers danish


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

How shy are you? Do you write your posts from behind the sofa?

I would get a solid programme and diet sorted then crack on


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> How shy are you? Do you write your posts from behind the sofa?
> 
> I would get a solid programme and diet sorted then crack on


Social axiety.. Crowds.. Gyms.. Public etc lol so practicly no chance of going for runs.. But na not behind a sofa.. Under a duvet pmsl

And that's why I'm here 

Just need to plan out a routine.. Something like

Monday. Chest,squat,dead

Tuesday. Legs, dumbells,flys

Wednesday rest

Thursday chest,squat,dead

Friday legs dumbells flys

Sat/sun rest - or make up for any missed days?

5x5 each one

And the obvious dog walks in the eve mon-sun

Could also use my stairs to run up n down may try that out tomorrow.. If no1 hears back its fine I'm dead pmsl

From what I remember bout the diet is none/lil carbs (fast released? Top of my head I think its low gi carbs?)


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Welcome mate


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dreamz25 said:


> All ready been noseing around the forum, tons of info.. May take awhile to take it all in though lol
> 
> Hadn't thought of it like that, makes sense though.
> 
> ...


Of course it should say, the more muscle you have the higher calorie consumtion, not the more fat... Lol 

Yeah, takes a while in the start to get the basics down.

I've just made my first order from TPW, which is arriving tomorrow. MP and BP I have used and liked in the past, therefor those were my personal recommendations. It's not worth it to buy in-store, not even the buy one get one free. It's the same protein as the bulk suppliers, just with fancy packaging and claims 

Idk how new you are in the gym, but strong lifts 5x5 is usually a very good start. (I'll start on that again when I can train after my injury has healed.)

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Xelibrium said:


> Welcome mate


Thanks fella  glad to be here



DanishM said:


> Of course it should say, the more muscle you have the higher calorie consumtion, not the more fat... Lol
> 
> Yeah, takes a while in the start to get the basics down.
> 
> ...


Right got ya, so really its build the muscle n the fat will 'go away' sorta thing (provideing diet n that is good)

So just ya normal protein, no diet stuff? If so excellent will check out the ones you've mentioned cheers

I'm not even in a gym mate, I've just got my propower weight bench, barbell, dumbells,curl bar and around 31.3kg of weights 2x5kg 2x2.5 2x1.25 6x2.3.. Planning to order a lat attachment for the bench to add into my "routine" and 2x10kg weights

Hopefully ill get there fella n ill be a 5'8 tank haha


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dreamz25 said:


> Thanks fella  glad to be here
> 
> Right got ya, so really its build the muscle n the fat will 'go away' sorta thing (provideing diet n that is good)
> 
> ...


Well yes, but no. You will have to be in a calorie deficit to lose fat, and the other way around for gaining muscles. So it can't really be done at once.

Yeah, no diet stuff mate. Just a normal whey concentrate will do it. (Not even needed if diet is very good)

I reckon you'll grow out of those weights very quickly mate. Worth investing in a gym membership and just get used to it 

You'll get there if you have enough will power and determination! It's going to take time, but eventually...


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Well yes, but no. You will have to be in a calorie deficit to lose fat, and the other way around for gaining muscles. So it can't really be done at once.
> 
> Yeah, no diet stuff mate. Just a normal whey concentrate will do it. (Not even needed if diet is very good)
> 
> ...


Ahh so I'd have to build the muscle ie bulk then once the muscle is built then cut.. Were getting there 

Just checked out myprotein.com. Impact whey protein 2.5kg choc mint. While I'm there I may order some creatine monohydrate.

Tbh I doubt my diet will ever be bang on lol

I reckon so aswell I remember struggling with 20kg when I was younger.

But with funds (mrs n 2 kids) plus the whole axiety probs (working on it) don't think the gym will be for me.. Atleast not yet anyways

All I need is progress to keep me happy mate 

Off to sleep, cheers for your help danish very much appreciated


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dreamz25 said:


> Ahh so I'd have to build the muscle ie bulk then once the muscle is built then cut.. Were getting there
> 
> Just checked out myprotein.com. Impact whey protein 2.5kg choc mint. While I'm there I may order some creatine monohydrate.
> 
> ...


That's completely up to you, but it would easily get out of hands. So I would cut first if you're not happy with how you look now - sounds like you aren't. Then you'll have a base to build muscle on. How many kg's are you looking to lose exactly? A pic would be helpfull. Just blur out face etc if you feel like it mate.

Their choc mint is lovely! I have it myself! 

I had anxiety too mate, I absolutely hated to go places where people would look at me. And I felt sick everytime i went to the gym. After 2 months it started getting better, and now I quite enjoy it.

You're welcome :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

DanishM said:


> That's completely up to you, but it would easily get out of hands. So I would cut first if you're not happy with how you look now - sounds like you aren't. Then you'll have a base to build muscle on. How many kg's are you looking to lose exactly? A pic would be helpfull. Just blur out face etc if you feel like it mate.
> 
> Their choc mint is lovely! I have it myself!
> 
> ...


Will try n get a pic up a lil later for ya fella be a few black patchs covering some tats lol

So with cutting my routine don't change much except for more cardio and still needa crack on with the diet plan n read up more see what I need more/less etc

Caught my eye straight away that one 

Tbh fella I aint been out as much as I should do because of it. Main reason why I walk the dog at night.. Less people to see me haha

Will hopefully sort that part out as I start to get myself together fitness wise.


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Welcome


Thanks pal


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Welcome to the forum buddy


Thanks darth


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.ketogenic-diet-resource.com/low-carb-food-list.html

Found this link knocking about the forum gonna give it a proper read through tonight and sort out a meal plan.. Another worry of mine was I would find food plan n not like majority of it haha.. Seams this should be fine  ..

Gonna aim for around 2200 cals?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dreamz25 said:


> http://www.ketogenic-diet-resource.com/low-carb-food-list.html
> 
> Found this link knocking about the forum gonna give it a proper read through tonight and sort out a meal plan.. Another worry of mine was I would find food plan n not like majority of it haha.. Seams this should be fine  ..
> 
> Gonna aim for around 2200 cals?


I don't know enough about keto to speak about it mate. Never used it, and probably never will as I don't work on low-carb.

Calculate your TDEE and then you can change the diet accordingly to fit your goals.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to UK-M!


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

DanishM said:


> I don't know enough about keto to speak about it mate. Never used it, and probably never will as I don't work on low-carb.
> 
> Calculate your TDEE and then you can change the diet accordingly to fit your goals.


No worries mate..

I googled TDEE and came up with a calculator.. Put in all the info BMR:1856 TDEE:3006

And reading the rest of the page it basicly says to cut 15%-25% of cals which at 25 is roughly 2250

It also says 1g protein-1lb of body weight,0.75g fat-1lb body weight n the rest carbs.

If that's all correct I will crack on with a diet plan :beer:


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Welcome to UK-M!


Sorry I missed this fella, cheers


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dreamz25 said:


> No worries mate..
> 
> I googled TDEE and came up with a calculator.. Put in all the info BMR:1856 TDEE:3006
> 
> ...


500 calorie deficit is a good number, so you should go after 2500 calories a day mate. That's about 0,5kg weight loss a week.


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

2500! Ill try lol .5kg loss a week atleast I know what to aim for 

Still need to add up bits n pieces for a meal plan. I'm wondering if it would be worth getting some instant oats to add to a protein shake for in the morning? I'm not much of a eater in the morn lol

Still need to upload the pic for ya will get onit asap


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard and good luck with your goals


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dreamz25 said:


> 2500! Ill try lol .5kg loss a week atleast I know what to aim for
> 
> Still need to add up bits n pieces for a meal plan. I'm wondering if it would be worth getting some instant oats to add to a protein shake for in the morning? I'm not much of a eater in the morn lol
> 
> Still need to upload the pic for ya will get onit asap


I like instant oats, but it's probably more suitable for bulking. When I'm dieting I'll be using normal oats, because it feels like it fills me up better.


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Welcome aboard and good luck with your goals


Thanks ripping 



DanishM said:


> I like instant oats, but it's probably more suitable for bulking. When I'm dieting I'll be using normal oats, because it feels like it fills me up better.


Normals oats got cha 

Cheers again danish


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi mate and welcome,

Haven't read every reply so might have already been mentioned.

Perhaps you could try the Insanity workout? I think you would benefit from it a lot more than simply lifting weights. Don't be put off by the price, I can send you a link to download it if you want, just PM me.

You will gain strength no doubt but more importantly you will loose a lot of the stubborn fat if you eat half decent foods and roughly the correct amount of calories.

Look it up, all the best mate.


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Riddar said:


> Hi mate and welcome,
> 
> Haven't read every reply so might have already been mentioned.
> 
> ...


Hiya mate, thanks for the welcome.

Not been mentioned yet but will check it out cheers, I think I've come across it before.

Will most likely pm ya  lol

Thanks again


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just a little update as to what's been going on..

I've been on n off with the lifting, due to few life things getting in the way. Managed to pick up 2x 20kg plates and benching 30kg then moving to 35kg on the last set (5x5) which I will be increaseing the reps at 35kg. Deads 35kg, squats

Still trying to get my eating right getting there slowly, biggest struggle is morning food I just can't seam to stomach it (proberly habbit/in my head).

Could drink more water though lol.

Will get that poic up shortly DanishM.. Await the horror lol

Oo vapeing is going well  only haveing a couple cigs every now and again, but starting to get more n more into it and just ordered a shinny new batt (looks like a small torch lol) cranks up the watts and voltage so I'm hopeing for a bigger hit and curb this smokeing once n for all


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

go easy...:no: lol

also if i remember rightly the last time i weighed myself i was 81kg?

im now 77kg


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd be careful not to lose weight too fast, as you'll risk ending up with more excess skin, as your body doesn't have time to "repair" it.

I'd advice you to start a new thread under the "losing weight" and/or the "Getting started" section, as there will be more experienced people who can help you more than I can.

Just be proud of yourself, that you're now doing good things for your body, and it can just become better with time (but it will take time)!


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

DanishM said:


> I'd be careful not to lose weight too fast, as you'll risk ending up with more excess skin, as your body doesn't have time to "repair" it.
> 
> I'd advice you to start a new thread under the "losing weight" and/or the "Getting started" section, as there will be more experienced people who can help you more than I can.
> 
> Just be proud of yourself, that you're now doing good things for your body, and it can just become better with time (but it will take time)!


Fairpoint there mate, I reckon the lose was from a few days of not eating to much.

Will head on over to them sections and see what others advise 

You've been an awesome help so far fella, even got a pic up eventually lol.

Thanks again man  .

Will get there just need to get myself into the routine of it all with


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dreamz25 said:


> Fairpoint there mate, I reckon the lose was from a few days of not eating to much.
> 
> Will head on over to them sections and see what others advise
> 
> ...


Glad to be of help mate :beer:


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Dreamz25 (Jan 31, 2014)

dirtymusket1 said:


> Welcome aboard :thumb:


Thanks musket



CapeTownTony said:


> Hi


Hiya cape


----------

